# unser teich im badischen!



## katja (21. Mai 2006)

hallo an alle!
nachdem ich hier schon ein paar tage mitmische, sollt ihr nun auch sehen können, von was ich erzähle!
das wetter ist denkbar schlecht für ein paar schöne bilder, aber wenn dann mal sommer ist, werde ich bessere nachreichen, vor allem von den bewohnern!
unser teich ist ein terrassenteich, deshalb können wir ihn leider nicht vergrößern.  er hat 3000 l und wurde letzten oktober erst frisch angelegt, die pflanzen sind von diesem frühjahr, deshalb noch recht pupsig!
aber das wird schon!
viele grüße
katja


----------



## KamiSchami (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

hi, schöner teich. interessant finde ich die unterwassergestaltung mit den steinen. gruss frank


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

danke frank!
wir wollten nicht mehr die hässliche folie sehen müssen....deshalb die idee große granitbrocken zu verteilen und den rest mit granitsplit zu bedecken. das saubermachen dieses frühjahr war nicht mal ein problem. und vor allem die kois haben ihre freude: die kehren mit ihren "stülpmäulern" manchmal regelrecht die steine auf links! wir haben schon gesagt: in ein paar jahren verschieben sie die großen brocken.....!!
viele grüße
katja


----------



## jochen (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

Hallo Katja,

Die großen Granitsteine unterwasser sehen Spitze aus, klasse gemacht... 

Wenn das Ufer noch ein wenig begrünt ist sieht das dann bestimmt sehr natürlich aus.


----------



## Steffen (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

*
Hi..

Kann mich nur anschließen einfach genial gemacht !  
*


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

wow!! vielen dank für die blumen!!
ja uns gefällt es auch sehr gut, aber die angesprochene randbegrünung, da weiß ich noch nicht wie...! die pflänzchen ohne topf in den split zu buddeln hat nachteile. 1. rupfen es meine "biester" wieder raus, 2. will ich kein unqualifiziertes gewuchere, 3. wenn man die pflanzen kauft ist da ja mehr erde als sonst was dran, sollte ich die dann komplett entfernen?? 
und pflanztöpfe sind einfach alle zu hoch für diese flache zone, das gefällt mir dann auch nicht, wenn die 3 cm rausragen....
habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tips oder ideen? wäre wirklich sehr dankbar dafür!
viele grüße 
katja


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

hallo nochmal ich!
habe mir mal verschiedene unterwasserpflanzen auf den linkseiten hier angeschaut. diese niedrigbleibende gras, das sich auf dem boden ausbreiten soll, wäre das was für mich? kann ich das ohne erde zwischen die steine setzen?
denn optisch wäre es so am ufer entlang sicher schön, oder?
schönen abend noch und schon mal danke für eure tips
katja


----------



## Doris (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

Hallo Katja

Habt ihr die Fische auch schon den Winter über im Teich gehabt, oder holt ihr sie zum Winter raus? Ich frage aus dem Grund, weil der Teich nicht sehr tief aussieht, die Fische aber zum Überwintern eine bestimmte Teichtiefe benötigen


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: unser teich im badischen!*

guten morgen doris!
klar, die fische haben wir schon viele jahre und sie bleiben natürlich im teich! es täuscht vielleicht auf den bildern, aber am grund ist er etwas über 1,20 m tief, hat selbst im letzten eiswinter keine opfer gefordert!!
viele grüße
katja


----------

